# New Daughter!!!



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Just letting everyone know we had our second and final baby this morning, Taylor Rae. Took three hours of intence labor, but it sure beats 3 days with the last one!!! :lol:

Looks like I get to finally buy some more GanderMountain camo for the little squirt.

Anyone know where I can get Advantage Wetlands camo for the small ones?? All I've been able to find is Advantage Hardwoods.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You need us to explain what causes this affliction :lol: it is preventable...Congratulations now you can forget about sleeping for the next say..... 21 years


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

Conrats! It is a pretty amazing thing. I am the proud father of a seven-week old little girl and there is nothing like it! You are right about the lack of sleep though bob! Should be interesting once hunting starts


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congratulations...I've got 3 girls...had to wait for son-in-laws.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

congrats on the new #1... :lol:

thats funny about 'wetlands' camo baby clothes :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Buckseye, I'm serious, my 1 year old son has 5 different outfits in MO Realtree and hardwoods patterns, but I'd like to flash the waterfowl hunting camo to people out on the street.

Anyone have any ideas??

Thanks for all the congrats everyone.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Uncle Ken...

What about Powder?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm not claiming him...he's yours! k:

"A chip off the old block"

"The apple doesn't fall far from the tree"


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have 4 daughters three of which are teen agers, makes you heart grow real big every time I'm around them, very proud of all of them. My 18 year old son might not make 19 though if he doesn't change his ways, :lol: Were we that dumb when we were 18??


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh no you mean there are more #1s???????? YIKES!! Just kidding brother! Big Congrats to you and the mom!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I think we were, Bob....and you're right I've got a 17 year old that keeps me awake most nights. One more year and both kids will be in the dorms at college at the same time....sort of like when we started out...no kids around, at least for 9 months.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

I guess it's a good thing I shave my head, sounds like I'll be wanting to tear it out!!! Oh, I can't wait!!!  J/K, I can't wait for my son OR daughter's first goose, that'll be one hell of a celebration.

By the way, my G/F says thankyou to all for the congrats, should be home tomarrow and then the real fun begins!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats #1


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Here's to you both :beer: :beer: :beer: walked my youngest daughter down the isle on sat..She married a cheese-head of all things  but he's cool he's a VIKINGS FAN      :beer: I gotta say,those folks in Wi. know how to party-down!!!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats, really, everything else aside. Kids are truely a gift from God and they are to be taken very sereously! You have my congrats!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey #1 Waterfowler, it is the best gift anyone will ever give you, it is also the most expensive gift. However it is the gift you will have the rest of your life, my one and only son also my only child has been the best experience of my life I would give anything up for him, children are the truest definition of unconditional love. My father use to tell me you will never know son how much I love you until you have your own son someday. Now I know what he ment by that statement. Enjoy the little one and take every chance you get to take them fishing and hunting with you, the world has enough bunny huggers. As for the wetlands clothing go to the fabric store and purchase a bolt of wetlands camo you will have to special order it and have your bride make the clothes for the little one as that is what my wife had to do to get certain camo patterns for my son Hunter (17 months old ), he loves to wear camo of any kind especially when daddy is wearing it to. Oh yeah, wally world in st.cloud carries camo hats for the little ones as well as some camo clothes and costs less than gander and sportsmens. Have fun with the new baby. If you can not find the material let me know or if you don't have anyone to sew it for you let me know we can work something with having my wife make it for you.

p.s. we live just out side of st.cloud and work in st.cloud not a problem meeting up with you if need be


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Congratulations, I've always said, "Girls can wear camo too." We don't know what we are having but I picked up a little outfit from Cabela's a while back that should last about a week before it's outgrown. :lol: The prices on the infant camo is as high as the adults!!!!! Anyway, hope it goes well with the newborn.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I still laugh about wetlands camo for babies....it fits perfectly because babies are always wetting them selves, hence wetlands :lol:


----------



## Team Realtree (Dec 5, 2003)

Congratulations!

Try these contacts for camo for children. Bonnie's might be your best bet:

Bass Pro Outdoors Online, L.L.C.
Address: 2500 East Kearney
City: Springfield State: MO ZIP: 65898
Phone: 800-BASS-PRO

Bonnie's Sportswear
Address: 103 Sharp Street
City: Screven State: GA ZIP: 31560
Phone: 912-579-2653
Website: http://www.bonniessportswear.com 
Comments: Camouflage clothing for infants and children. Call today for a catalog.
Please e-mail with any questions at [email protected]

Camo Wear
Address: 64814 Sundew Rd.
City: Cambridge State: OH ZIP: 43725
Phone: (740) 439-4863
Website: http://www.mycamo.com
Comments: Specializing in handcrafted children's camo clothing for both boys and girls. Also, men's neckties, cumberbuns & bow ties for the formal affair and custom orders for other formal attire items..

Kamo Krew Ltd.
Address: Box 332
City: Bruderheim, Alberta, Canada State: ZIP: T0B 0S0
Phone: (780)796-3521
Website: http://www.kamokrew.com
Comments: Specializing in childrens camouflage coordinates. Sizes 3 months - 14 years. Cargo pants, jackets, t-shirts, shorts, vests, fanny pacs, hats.


----------

